

Ask HN: How do you hire a startup lawyer? - ksolanki

I hear that lawyers are doctors for companies -- they keep them in good health. However there is little discussion about how to find a good one. My specific questions for HN are:<p>How and where do you find a good startup lawyer?<p>What traits should I look for in him/her?<p>What questions should I ask to find if he/she has those traits and would be good fit or not?<p>What background makes a good startup lawyer (corporate law/IP law/both)?<p>If it helps you to know, I am in the greater Los Angeles area.
======
mitchellwfox
In my experience as a startup founder thus far, you may be over-thinking this
one. Your lawyers are a valuable source of information and reaction, and help
provide some guidance, but they aren't making or breaking your day-to-day
existence as an entrepreneur.

Having just gone through a long selection process to find our attorneys, the
combination of things we were looking for: 1) Deferral of fees. There are some
reasonable arguments that this can actually be counter to your best interests,
but if you're bootstrapping and don't have a big nest egg in the bank, it's
hard to choose someone who doesn't 2) Affordable rates. Because even if fees
are deferred, you will ultimately have to pay them 3) Relevant expertise. I
would argue that this has more to do with startups similar to you (e.g. in
your industry) than it does with a particular domain like corporate law or IP.
He or she should obviously be able to serve you in diverse areas, or introduce
you to the right people who will 4) Personal fit. You have to want to work
with these people through formation, fundraising, and negotiations.

Look for them by asking for referrals from other startups in your industry.
Local meetup groups for your industry are a good place to meet those people.

